# Automatic Watering Systems



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have read with interest on the National Birmingham Roller site, about an automatic watering system. Noticed also that Foys sells a system. 

Does anyone use the automatic watering and if so, your opinion please?

Thanks


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChUQKKMBWAc

this is the one im going to build to fit my needs this summer  alot cheaper than most systems out there


----------

